# PVCI Boot Camp



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Well after missing the first few boot camps we finally made it to this years. It is all about teaching people how to hunt predators. A free camp put on by PVCI(Phoenix Varmint Callers Inc.) and backed heavily by AES(Arizona Elk Society). Many volunteers show up to provide free meals to all participants and mentor the new hunters as well. I believe there were 70 new hunters signed up this year and 170 total people. The weekend went off without a hitch and all who were there had a great time! We were asked to speak on camo & decoy use. After all the talks we all found people to partner up with and take hunting for the evening. Throughout the group a Badger, Coyote, and Grey Fox were brought in after the mentor hunt. A few others saw predators but couldn't capitalize on the opportunity. One lucky guy even called in a bear and they had to stand up and tell at it after it charged into 30 yards!

Tim, Nathan, and myself got out here and there to hunt a few stands throughout the weekend and we managed to put down 3 Coyotes. 1 25lb Male, 1 22lb Female, and 1 21lb Female. We never saw any pups out and about, so they must still be hanging out by the dens at the higher elevation. The first 2 Coyotes were shot at 50 yards through the pine trees and the 3rd Coyote was taken at 100 yards in the junipers (Sorry Ed, 1 less Coyote around your town...). Lol.

This morning the 2 guys that I mentored on Saturday evening let me know how much fun it was and that they learned a lot. They are both getting into hunting due to their kids expressing interest in it. Pretty cool since neither of them have done it in the past! They also said that on Sunday morning they went out and put everything into practice. They managed to call in their first Coyote into 70 yards! They were too slow on the trigger to put it down but I could tell they are hooked now! Hoping to see them at future club meetings...

A great weekend educating future hunters!

- Mark


























































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done indeed, sounds like a fun time and bringing in new hunters to the sport. Thanks for sharing. Great pic's..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a good time. I see some of those antlered predators !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The pine plantation looks inviting. Good for you for introducing some newcomers! Don't hear that much about adults following their young'uns interest.

Congrats for showing them how it's done!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah I thought it was pretty awesome for the adults to pick up hunting simply due to their kids expressing interest. I was glad to take em out and shorten the learning curve some for them!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

